# I got a card from a PD... now what?



## holahola828

So I finally got a card from a PD asking me if I was interested. I now have to go and present myself to the PD, however I have no idea what happens now. For example; is this my interview? Or am I going there to set up an interview? Who am I going to talk to? What do I take with me? And what should my attire be? Business or semi-formal? After waiting all of this time I now finally get a shot at it and of course I want to be sure I get this right. Any help from anyone who has done this previously would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## HPD22

No this is not an interview you are just going to sign the certified list stating you will except employment if selected and start the process. You will speak with a department member or someone in the board of selectman's office depending on who is the hiring/appointing authority in your town. Wear a suit or at least a shirt and tie. Bring your card and drivers licence. They will either give you an application or assign you an orientation date or both. If you have any further questions feel free to PM me. Good Luck


----------



## JMB1977

Best of luck 828...a start to a long but rewarding process.


----------



## devilcop76

A suit isn't necessary....but definitely look neat with at least a collared shirt if no tie. You most likely will meet with an officer in charge of signing the list, but it very well could end up being the Chief who has you sign. Wouldn't hurt to have a resume on hand in case they would like one at that time.


----------



## WaterPistola

may i ask which PD? just out of curiosity?


----------



## Sgt K

A suit or business suit/skirt (for the ladies) is ALWAYS necessary. I've had nitwits show up in t-shirts and work boots. Have the resume in hand, take the sunglasses off and look the person in the eye, and leave the ballcap in the vehicle. Just my .02


----------



## h174

First Impression is a lasting Impression!!!!! If you go in looking like a slob in shorts and a t-shirt, don't expect too much. Take the extra time and get a hair cut and put a suit and tie on. Look sharp.


----------



## docdpl

I'm in a similar situation, I got a card to appear next week in Brockton. I understand its an appearance to fill out paperwork and I shouldn't look like a slob while doing that but my question is, does this mean they reached my number on the list or do they have everyone who picked that specific town or city go in and fill out the paperwork? Thanks


----------



## holahola828

they only call you when they get to your number. Congratulations!


----------



## holahola828

Hey guys, thanks a lot for the help. I went there and met with an administrator of the PD (secretary, clerk or something like that) I signed a piece of paper and was told that they were waiting to have 20 people sign the list before they started to look into records and I was #9 the whole thing took less than 5 minutes (but at least I looked presentable). This happened 2 weeks ago today I went to get my mail and found a package that contains about 40 pages of paperwork that I have to fill out. I guess I better start taking a trip down memory lane&#8230;. Oh boy.


----------



## JoninNH

Good luck and congrats!


----------



## secret squirrel

Brockton plans to hire about 8 people plus or minus.......but I heard that civil service human resources screwed up and sent out hundreds of cards for prospective candidates.....this is too bad because it gives some a brief glimmer of hope before the rug gets pulled out from under their feet...... it depends where you are on the list because some people are going to be hired while others wont ever get past the front door..........good luck


----------



## Macop

I wore a suit when I signed the list. The chief said it made a good impression, and was impressed that I wore a suit simply to sign the list .


----------



## Rocco39

Anyone have a clue how the new score banding effects the hiring order? 

I signed the book and picked up my application package but while signing I noticed that next to everybodies ( and I mean everybodies) name was the word TIE. More important though I noticed that a notation at the top of the page indicates that positions must be filled from first 7 names appearing on the list willing to accept employment? 

Does anyone now if the score banded ties effect this rule, i.e. if there are 15 ties from # 1 on down doesn't that mean that everyone has the same score? 
If not, that kind of defeats the purpose of the new score band system does it not? Anyone have an thoughts on this? (feel free to PM if you prefer)


----------



## WaterPistola

Rocco39 said:


> More important though I noticed that a notation at the top of the page indicates that positions must be filled from first 7 names appearing on the list willing to accept employment?


so i guess that means you better get your ass down to sign the list ASAP!


----------



## holahola828

Wow&#8230;personally I've talked to 5 different people about the process, and they all have something different to say. Now I don't know which version to believe. They way I thought it went was x*2+1 but when I went to sign at the PD they said that they were looking for 9 but I was #26 on their list and the person who was there told me that they were looking for the first 19 people to start looking at records. Therefore I wouldn't have made the cut to begin with&#8230;. I'm lost.


----------



## WaterPistola

holahola828 said:


> &#8230;. I'm lost.


join the club


----------



## Rocco39

holahola828 said:


> Wow&#8230;personally I've talked to 5 different people about the process, and they all have something different to say. Now I don't know which version to believe. They way I thought it went was x*2+1 but when I went to sign at the PD they said that they were looking for 9 but I was #26 on their list and the person who was there told me that they were looking for the first 19 people to start looking at records. Therefore I wouldn't have made the cut to begin with&#8230;. I'm lost.


I hear you, it's very confusing with no apparent way to get a straight answer. As for a boatload of cards going out, I asked and was told that some people don't show up to sign, others have taken employment opportunities elsewhere and OTHER situations arise too. I've heard this on this forum before in other postings from other members. Just gotta hang tight and keep the faith.


----------



## Irish Wampanoag

More important though I noticed that a notation at the top of the page indicates that positions must be filled from first 7 names appearing on the list willing to accept employment? 



Not exactly, if all seven are convicted felons then they are not eligible, willing or not.


----------



## 94c

holahola828 said:


> Wow&#8230;personally I've talked to 5 different people about the process, and they all have something different to say. Now I don't know which version to believe. They way I thought it went was *x*2+1* but when I went to sign at the PD they said that they were looking for *9* but I was #26 on their list and the person who was there told me that they were looking for the first *19* people to start looking at records. Therefore I wouldn't have made the cut to begin with&#8230;. I'm lost.


9x2 (+1) =19 that is what they are mandated to hire from.

they can send out 40 cards if they feel like just so they have people on standby for those who don't sign, criminal records, etc.

It doesn't get any more simpler than that.

If they found only 4 candidates with only 19 cards then they would have to go to 5x2 (+1) and then send out another 11 cards.

They pick only 3 more candidates,(now up to 7) then they have to send out 2x2 (+1) and send out another 5 cards.

All this waiting for calling different lists and waiting for people to come in is a waste of time.

It speeds up the process to send out a bunch of cards and have a ready list of candidates. Knowing very well in advance who is willing to take the job and who is not.

They can also run 40 CORI checks at once and weed people out right away.


----------



## Rocco39

94c said:


> 9x2 (+1) =19 that is what they are mandated to hire from.
> 
> they can send out 40 cards if they feel like just so they have people on standby for those who don't sign, criminal records, etc.
> 
> It doesn't get any more simpler than that.
> 
> If they found only 4 candidates with only 19 cards then they would have to go to 5x2 (+1) and then send out another 11 cards.
> 
> They pick only 3 more candidates,(now up to 7) then they have to send out 2x2 (+1) and send out another 5 cards.
> 
> All this waiting for calling different lists and waiting for people to come in is a waste of time.
> 
> It speeds up the process to send out a bunch of cards and have a ready list of candidates. Knowing very well in advance who is willing to take the job and who is not.
> 
> They can also run 40 CORI checks at once and weed people out right away.


94C, do you know how the new banding system effects things. I noted all ties when I signed the list. If there are 10 ties for one band doesn't that level the field for all people within that tie band?


----------



## 94c

Rocco39 said:


> 94C, do you know how the new banding system effects things. I noted all ties when I signed the list. If there are 10 ties for one band doesn't that level the field for all people within that tie band?


Yes. All the tied bands count as one score. Anyone in that particular band can be picked over another one since it's all part of one tie.

The banding system did nothing but bring "ties" to an even greater level.

Breaking a tie is not considered a bypass. So someone with a lower score could get appointed over a higher score in the same band.


----------



## Rocco39

94c said:


> Yes. All the tied bands count as one score. Anyone in that particular band can be picked over another one since it's all part of one tie.
> 
> The banding system did nothing but bring "ties" to an even greater level.
> 
> Breaking a tie is not considered a bypass. So someone with a lower score could get appointed over a higher score in the same band.


Thanks for the clarification 94C. That's what I thought but let's face it, this whole process can be confusing. Anyway that gives me a bit more encouragement. I figure that IF I can get to the interview process I'm confident that I'll have a decent shot.


----------



## Rocco39

Got the call from the background Detective today. I went into the PD for fingerprinting and photograph. I'm hopeful but it's hard to get excited, you just can't get a gauge on where you stand. Anyone else out there going through this too?


----------



## SargeLorenzo

The BI should be the toughest(or at least longest) part as long as you're healthy and in shape. Once the BI is over everything else should be easy enough. Good luck


----------



## Rocco39

SargeLorenzo said:


> The BI should be the toughest(or at least longest) part as long as you're healthy and in shape. Once the BI is over everything else should be easy enough. Good luck


Thanks for the response. Any clue on how long the BI takes to complete?


----------



## SargeLorenzo

Rocco39 said:


> Any clue on how long the BI takes to complete?


I'm sure it's different depending on the department, how many BI's they're doing, how closely you need to be looked at, etc. Mine was about 2-3 weeks from turning in the paperwork to home interview. I'd already passed several federal BI's and maintain a Secret security clearance.


----------



## Rocco39

SargeLorenzo said:


> I'm sure it's different depending on the department, how many BI's they're doing, how closely you need to be looked at, etc. Mine was about 2-3 weeks from turning in the paperwork to home interview. I'd already passed several federal BI's and maintain a Secret security clearance.


I see, I'm pretty squared away, no skeletons in the closet so I'd think mine should'nt be to tough. There are over a dozen candidates so it'll probably take some time. The waiting is nerve wracking though.


----------



## 94c

Sgt K said:


> A suit or business suit/skirt (for the ladies) is ALWAYS necessary. I've had nitwits show up in t-shirts and work boots. Have the resume in hand, take the sunglasses off and look the person in the eye, and leave the ballcap in the vehicle. Just my .02


And to the ladies out there, leave the baggy pants, sideways cap wearing, toothsucking, eyeballing, wannabe, tough guy, boyfriend home where he belongs.


----------



## holahola828

Well&#8230; I'm still stuck with this paper work. I didn't realize that official transcripts take a few days to acquire. Does anyone know how long someone has to send in the paperwork, and how this affects their chances? Everyone has busy lives (some more than others as well as some weeks busier than others) I want to get this part over and done with but I want to be as accurate as possible. Any words of advise will be really helpful. Thanks.


----------



## SargeLorenzo

holahola828 said:


> Well&#8230; I'm still stuck with this paper work. *I didn't realize that official transcripts take a few days to acquire*. Does anyone know how long someone has to send in the paperwork, and how this affects their chances? Everyone has busy lives (some more than others as well as some weeks busier than others) I want to get this part over and done with but I want to be as accurate as possible. Any words of advise will be really helpful. Thanks.[/quote
> 
> You should've had that stuff ready to go, not wait until someone asks for it(and you _knew_ someone was going to ask for it). While you're screwing around there are others turning their paperwork in and getting their BI's started.


----------



## WaterPistola

yeah i made the mistake of not getting official transcripts right after graduation, i actually missed a deadline because of it, so to anyone out there GET YOUR OFFICIAL TRANSCRIPTS so you won't be left behind on paperwork


----------



## 94c

holahola828 said:


> Well&#8230; I'm still stuck with this paper work. I didn't realize that official transcripts take a few days to acquire. Does anyone know how long someone has to send in the paperwork, and how this affects their chances? Everyone has busy lives (some more than others as well as some weeks busier than others) I want to get this part over and done with but I want to be as accurate as possible. Any words of advise will be really helpful. Thanks.


Ya, join the fire department.


----------



## holahola828

You should've had that stuff ready to go, not wait until someone asks for it(and you _knew_ someone was going to ask for it). While you're screwing around there are others turning their paperwork in and getting their BI's started.[/quote]

Yes, I knew a transcript was mandatory but decided to screw myself over deliberately just for giggles. Thanks!


----------



## Rocco39

holahola828 said:


> Well&#8230; I'm still stuck with this paper work. I didn't realize that official transcripts take a few days to acquire. Does anyone know how long someone has to send in the paperwork, and how this affects their chances? Everyone has busy lives (some more than others as well as some weeks busier than others) I want to get this part over and done with but I want to be as accurate as possible. Any words of advise will be really helpful. Thanks.


I'll spare you the wise cracks. GET IT DONE NOW!

Even if this means driving to your High School and College to pick them up in person, EVEN if you have to take a day off from work to do so.

Timeliness is important in so much as it shows a prospective employer that you are serious about the job, and this prospective employer is different than just about any other one you'll encounter.


----------



## WaterPistola

there are places that call for a HS transcript? a degree won't suffice?


----------



## 94c

WaterPistola said:


> there are places that call for a HS transcript? a degree won't suffice?


If you're both still young, then believe it or not, a straight "A" student could conceivably get the job over a straight "D" student.

Everything else being equal.


----------



## WaterPistola

hard to get a college transcript when you get straight D's in HS


----------



## 94c

WaterPistola said:


> hard to get a college transcript when you get straight D's in HS


You're right. Just ignore the request.


----------



## WaterPistola

Oh I have mine, that was just a comment.


----------



## wryman

holahola828 said:


> Wow&#8230;personally I've talked to 5 different people about the process, and they all have something different to say. Now I don't know which version to believe. They way I thought it went was x*2+1 but when I went to sign at the PD they said that they were looking for 9 but I was #26 on their list and the person who was there told me that they were looking for the first 19 people to start looking at records. Therefore I wouldn't have made the cut to begin with&#8230;. I'm lost.


That means you were most likely tied with the person in the 19th spot.


----------



## Boston24

SargeLorenzo said:


> I'm sure it's different depending on the department, how many BI's they're doing, how closely you need to be looked at, etc. Mine was about 2-3 weeks from turning in the paperwork to home interview. I'd already passed several federal BI's and maintain a Secret security clearance.


SargeLorenzo..or anyone who knows for that matter, what happens after the home interview, mines will be sometime this week but my BI hasnt contacted my employer or references. I thought the home interview was the last part of the background, but obviously it's not. Also what consist in the interview? Do they actually conduct an interview, or look around to make sure you live there? Any info would be great!


----------



## Rocco39

....And the wait goes on. Background investigation was completed about 2 weeks ago and I'm waiting to hear something (ANYTHING). I've been told that if I haven't gotten a "dear John" letter from the PD that it's a good sign. Any one else hanging in limbo out there?


----------



## holahola828

I have the interview next week. However they haven't contacted any of my references, or employers. I used to think they would do that before scheduling interviews, fingerprints, and take photos. I guess "go with the flow" applies to this situation. Rocco have you gone to an interview yet?


----------



## Rocco39

holahola828 said:


> I have the interview next week. However they haven't contacted any of my references, or employers. I used to think they would do that before scheduling interviews, fingerprints, and take photos. I guess "go with the flow" applies to this situation. Rocco have you gone to an interview yet?


Negative on the interview, except for the cursory visit from the background investigator. My background investigation is all complete and they've talked to all my references, neighbors and employer. A friend on the "inside" told me that I passed with flying colors but no one has had their interviews as of yet. Guess I'll just keep on standing by, nothing else I can do. 
As for you, that's weird, an interview before the BI has even begun?


----------



## 94c

Rocco39 said:


> As for you, that's weird, an interview before the BI has even begun?


The last time I saw that happen, the guy got locked up on an outstanding warrant...


----------



## holahola828

94c said:


> The last time I saw that happen, the guy got locked up on an outstanding warrant...


Ha, That's the first thing that came to my mind when I got the appointment. I do have a clean record, the worst I have on it is a written warning for speeding... when I was 17 so this doesn't worry me. I also work for a company that does background checks before hiring. Anyway I know someone who used to be high in the chain of command for a PD, he told me that this sort of thing happens when you have one investigator looking at 30 something people plus doing his own job. Well if you don't hear from me by mid March then maybe I was wrong about the clean record


----------



## 94c

There can be differences between interviews and oral boards.


----------



## sig

What get me is the BI part with neighbors.....what if I don't talk to my neighbors, or if my neighbors are psycho!!! That would suck if my neighbors restrict me from getting the job!!! Anyone know what they ask


----------



## xterra55

I just checked my online status and have been put on a certified list but have not received the actual postcard yet. Can I just print out the letter and bring that with me? Also can you only go and sign your name during regualr business hours M-F, 9-5 or can you go whenever? Thanks....


----------



## 94c

sig said:


> What get me is the BI part with neighbors.....what if I don't talk to my neighbors, or if my neighbors are psycho!!! That would suck if my neighbors restrict me from getting the job!!! Anyone know what they ask


They ask questions about *your* behavior.



xterra55 said:


> I just checked my online status and have been put on a certified list but have not received the actual postcard yet. Can I just print out the letter and bring that with me? Also can you only go and sign your name during regualr business hours M-F, 9-5 or can you go whenever? Thanks....


Postcards do not go out unless the department is beginning the hiring process.

Without a postcard, there is nothing to sign.


----------



## Rocco39

xterra55 said:


> I just checked my online status and have been put on a certified list but have not received the actual postcard yet. Can I just print out the letter and bring that with me? Also can you only go and sign your name during regualr business hours M-F, 9-5 or can you go whenever? Thanks....


Like 94C said, NO, don't do it. Wait till the postcard comes. I tried the print out trick and was told to wait for the card.



sig said:


> What get me is the BI part with neighbors.....what if I don't talk to my neighbors, or if my neighbors are psycho!!! That would suck if my neighbors restrict me from getting the job!!! Anyone know what they ask


You should be more concerned about your own behavior not your neighbors'. A good BI will see through a spiteful neighbor trying to torpedo you.


----------



## Truck Trooper

I had a neighbor that really did a number on my brother's background. The Investigator saw through it and still recommended my brother. He's in his 18th year in a North Shore Department. Good Luck.


----------



## 94c

Truck Trooper said:


> I had a neighbor that really did a number on my brother's background. The Investigator saw through it and still recommended my brother. He's in his 18th year in a North Shore Department. Good Luck.


One neighbor, usually not a problem. Multiple neighbors?

Maybe.


----------



## cheezsta

I just got a card as well. The problem is I got a card from Brockton and I am a non-resident. I dont know what to think of it. Wondering what my chances are maybe somebody can shed some light if they have any info. I wont get my hopes high because I personally am thinking my chances are slim to none.


----------



## sig

I also received a postcard.....Lets just see what goes on from here...any info is greatly appreciated....


----------



## xterra55

Well at least we got a card! What happens now? More waiting around? Also do you get another postcard if they decide they want you to come in for an interview or how does that work? These may be silly questions to some butit is my first time going through this so any help would be great.


----------



## 94c

cheezsta said:


> I just got a card as well. The problem is I got a card from Brockton and I am a non-resident. I dont know what to think of it. Wondering what my chances are maybe somebody can shed some light if they have any info. I wont get my hopes high because I personally am thinking my chances are slim to none.


how many people are they hiring?



sig said:


> I also received a postcard.....Lets just see what goes on from here...any info is greatly appreciated....


how many people are they hiring?



xterra55 said:


> Well at least we got a card! What happens now? More waiting around? Also do you get another postcard if they decide they want you to come in for an interview or how does that work? These may be silly questions to some butit is my first time going through this so any help would be great.


how many people are they hiring?


----------



## Gil

Anybody that received a card from a pd contact me to delete your account, after that shit can your myspace account and cancel your subscription to pussy.org (oops did i say that) then lay low....


----------



## LTSO16

I got a card from brockton too and signed the list. When I went in they said they were hiring 10 so they have to interview at least 21. If you just got a card just like I did then we are pretty far down the list for possible interviews. So we just have to sit back and see if alot of people didnt sign or dont get through the process because they will have to keep going down the list until they get 10. good luck bro


----------



## cheezsta

Yeah I just went and signed my name on the list as well. I was told the same that they are looking to hire 10 for now. Unfortunately for me they have to go thru their resident list first which is understandable but I did have a little light of hope since I am in the top 20 for non-residents. Good luck everyone.


----------



## 94c

Gil said:


> Anybody that received a card from a pd contact me to delete your account, after that shit can your myspace account and cancel your subscription to pussy.org (oops did i say that) then lay low....


I wouldn't worry too much. Those oral boards with pictures of keg parties and scantily clad women are nothing but myths.

Like the easter bunny...


----------



## LTSO16

damn...i was kinda banking on that


----------



## cheezsta

Has anyone that signed the list from Brockton heard anything yet?


----------



## xterra55

Anyone heard from Brockton who signed up? Anyone....Anyone?


----------



## trel

Previous posts in this thread indicated that Brockton sent out too many cards. If they are hiring 10 and your a non-resident then you prob have a better chance in your home town...just my 2cents. If it seems too good to be true then it prob is.


----------



## LTSO16

trel said:


> Previous posts in this thread indicated that Brockton sent out too many cards. If they are hiring 10 and your a non-resident then you prob have a better chance in your home town...just my 2cents. If it seems too good to be true then it prob is.


Yea I have to agree with you on that one. I got a card from Brockton and I'm 240 on the list. A guy I work with is number 17 or so and he is on his background right now. But we never know, keep the hopes up and someday a call might come.


----------



## Guest

I'm filling out the background investigation appliation right now. I was number one on the list for my town, (yeah!)


----------

